# Plans to build a grain mill



## Heather S (Jul 15, 2010)

I am from Alberta, Canada and can't seem to find a good source for Hand crank grain mills under $400. Does anyone know how I could find drawings/plans to build one or a cheap source of new or used ones?


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

found this for you yo look at www.brewingnews.com see if it might help you


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

yes brewers use a roller mill, there are plans on the net for diy concrete roller mills,
though i am trying to get my pennies together and get one of the triple roller adjustable steel ones set up with a pulley so it can be motorized. 

adjustable is the key you will need to do a few runs to get it to flour quality.

I like this one.

http://www.monsterbrewinghardware.com/mm-3.html


----------

